

Killing the Abraham - mcfunley
http://caterina.net/wp-archives/105

======
abraham
It was a close call but I survived.

------
afdssfda
Best part about this article was the Buffet quote: “Invest in a company any
fool can run, since some day a fool will.” Other than that- I don't think it
really relayed anything but the CEO/founders influence corporate culture and
that it is reflected in the product, which isn't news and doesn't really serve
purpose other than to get employees a reason to bow to their founders and hope
they don't leave.

